# HAs anyone tried



## Cryozombie (Apr 15, 2003)

Cognamine, Aka Brainquicken, Aka Bodyquicken?

I have a lot of information on Various Neutropics and Memory enhancing Herbs and stuff and I use a few myself...

I was reading about Cognamine, It claims to increase both mental focus AND physical reaction time.  They claim its used by a lot of athletes and Martial artists, so I was wondering if anyone on MT had used it and what their opinion of it is.


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 15, 2003)

I certianly hoped you're not talking about ecstacy!
I'd never trust enhancement drugs myself. I'd just learn it through training or experience. The only physical reation time drug I use is caffeine.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2003)

NO NO NO.

Not Extacy.  Sheesh.

Its more like a Blend of Ginko and Vinpocetine etc... all stuff you can get in the local Vitamin shops.  NO EHPEDRA either.


----------



## Withered Soul (Apr 19, 2003)

Ah. In that case try it. That's my opinion: if it's legal, it's okay.


----------

